# Gloves



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking at getting some gloves as getting patches of hard skin and to aid gripping.

Is there much difference between lifting gloves and cycling gloves? Found pairs of each that look and feel very similar, but the cycling gloves are less than half the price of weight lifting/fitness gloves.

Is there much if any difference between the two besides price?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just make sure they match your purse and shoes and they'll be fine


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Whatever is comfortable and cheap will do


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

There is a big difference..Lifting gloves are strengthened and padded in the right area's where as cycle gloves are not.Also I would not go cheap as it will affect your lifting.Wrist support is vital and good quality gloves have this.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Whatever is comfortable and cheap will do


im comfortable and cheap, wanna wear me? :blush:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Enter the ego fuelled gym police haha, make sure they have decent padding on the palms and good wrists and lower fingers and with good wrist support, helps me no end but my wrists are bad due to motorcycle accident


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

wrist wraps and chalk, having your hands covered just gives you soft calluses after a while, aint nice when they rip off and you cant grip anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

RDX are good quality


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's the ones I have, wrist support is decent and still get a good feel of the bar

Authentic RDX Gel Weight lifting Training Gloves Gym Straps Bar Workout , Medium https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0066XZBAE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BpCEub000K7K2


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just make sure they match your purse and shoes and they'll be fine


Dont forget the hand moisturiser so he can give his boyfriend softer handjobs.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

And anyone else who lifts wearing gloves for that matter....

SickC Approved


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NX1977 said:


> Looking at getting some gloves as getting patches of hard skin and to aid gripping.
> 
> Is there much difference between lifting gloves and cycling gloves? Found pairs of each that look and feel very similar, but the cycling gloves are less than half the price of weight lifting/fitness gloves.
> 
> Is there much if any difference between the two besides price?


Lol I asked the same thing not long after joining UK-M and these benders terrorised me.Never worn gloves since and find it a lot better tbh.


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Sign of weakness jib the gloves.. lol And love the pic above ha ha ha ha Belter


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Must change my Web Cam password 

Thanks all will look into the suggestions


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

NX1977 said:


> Must change my Web Cam password
> 
> Thanks all will look into the suggestions


Bottom line mate is get yourself a pair and see if you prefer them or not, the people on here who will slate you for wearing g them are the same ones who only expertise in front of a mirror, spend an hour on makeup before a workout and iron their gym clothes lol, if gloves helps you lift more, feel more comfortable or add an extra kg then never mind what people think your not their for them!


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Gone with the rdx ones listed above as good reviews and somehow had £15 credit in my Amazon account. Onl thing I can think of is I didn't use all of the gift voucher from my birthday last month.


----------

